# Solicitors Fees for probate/will



## apd (10 Feb 2006)

Hello,

Recently an aunt died, leaving her estate between 3 nieces/nephews. The solicitor was the executor.

The total estate is valued at 505,000. (480000 house, 25000 in bank accs) less funeral exps = 500,000 approx

One nephew was left the house, the other two are to share the cash assests. As there is 25000 in cash, the two would expect 12500 each.

But the solicitor has filed with Probate that they will only get 7500 each.
i.e. his fee is 10000 and he is taking it from their share. and the nephew who got the house is therefore not being charged anything

Is this correct proceedure? Should the person getting the house not get a fee

And is a 10000 fee for a 500000 estate (2%) a reasoonable fee? For probate it seems excessive.

Thanks


----------



## Chamar (10 Feb 2006)

_[Indignant post removed]

*_rolls eyes*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## apd (10 Feb 2006)

mf1, i'd be grateful for you opinion on my first post. whether the division of liability across all the beneficiaries for the solicitors probate fees was done correctly/fairly.

Chamar posted a fairly indignant reply which i hope hasn't put you off.


----------



## SarahMc (10 Feb 2006)

I've gone through probate without the help of solicitors.  There is lots of help and information out there, and it was very straightforward.

The hardest part was the interview you have to attend at the probate office, but that was just hard from an emotional point of view.  From a practical point of view the process was very simple.  There is no way I can see how 10K would be a justified charge.

The deceased person would have haunted me had I handed over that much of their hard earned cash!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2006)

might be of interest. One of the links covers personal applications for probate etc.


----------

